

Systems programming as a Swiss Army Knife [video] - bitzerlander
http://vid.plus/yt.php?fu=5v6o-VsLAew

======
rdc12
Pretty sure this is the same video, but on youtube itself.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v6o-VsLAew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v6o-VsLAew)

